# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Перестал отображаться диск с данными.

## banan50

Здравствуйте! Установил SSD ,вместо HDD,который теперь использую для хранения данных. После включения режима AHCI(рекомендованного для SSD)перестал отображаться диск с данными,при этом система жагружается и работает нормально.Можно ли решить эту прблемму?

----------


## tamalex

Покажите скрин управления дисками.

----------


## admin

У меня такое было с Касперским, он тупо не давал подключать не диски, не флешки, не CDrom`ы

----------

